# Christchurch Insurance Warning



## BigKiwiDave

Just a quick word of warning to anyone moving to Christchurch. We've moved from London to Christchurch very recently - and it's fantastic. The start of the Canterbury summer has not disappointed at all. What is however a major disappointment is that there is zero chance of getting Contents Insurance when you arrive. We'd built a house while we were away, and have been able to get our Buildings Insurance due to us taking over the builders policy (the larger, reputable building building companies have this deal, while the smaller builders don't), which is some comfort. However, if the worst case scenario happens, everything inside our house may as well have been taken out into the street and given away. This is also on the back of 5 years of no claims on contents in the UK. All of the companies here are saying it isn't them, "it is the 're-insurers' in the UK", and with recent events, we understand this. So in the meantime, we have to pray we aren't broken into, or pray that we don't have any accidents at home. Not the best case scenario if you're not religious....


----------



## eastendoflondon

BigKiwiDave said:


> Just a quick word of warning to anyone moving to Christchurch. We've moved from London to Christchurch very recently - and it's fantastic. The start of the Canterbury summer has not disappointed at all. What is however a major disappointment is that there is zero chance of getting Contents Insurance when you arrive. We'd built a house while we were away, and have been able to get our Buildings Insurance due to us taking over the builders policy (the larger, reputable building building companies have this deal, while the smaller builders don't), which is some comfort. However, if the worst case scenario happens, everything inside our house may as well have been taken out into the street and given away. This is also on the back of 5 years of no claims on contents in the UK. All of the companies here are saying it isn't them, "it is the 're-insurers' in the UK", and with recent events, we understand this. So in the meantime, we have to pray we aren't broken into, or pray that we don't have any accidents at home. Not the best case scenario if you're not religious....


Hi there. Glad to hear you are settling well out there. We are in a similar position but approximately 2 years behind you as we have the land but not met the builders as yet. We are pretty sure that we want to go with Stonewood in Chch but need to get the finer points out of the way first before going ahead with the build.
So to confirm you have approached all the insurance companies and brokers throughout the whole of New Zealand and no-one will cover contents.
How are the insurance companies making money without the income from consumers? Somethings not adding up there Dave.


----------



## BigKiwiDave

I think you may have missed the point. It's Contents Insurance. And Christchurch. They're all keen as mustard with vehicle, life cover, sickness from work, to name a few different types of Insurance, in Christchurch. If you didn't have a Contents Insurance policy in place prior to the EQ's, not one company, or broker will underwrite 'in Christchurch'. 

As a side point, consider Mike Greer Homes for your builders, we'd not walked into our home until two weeks before collecting the keys. They're experienced at building for off-shore clients and regularly Skype update discussions. Their Contract Manager emailed photographic updates weekly through the build, and incorporated purchases we'd made overseas to fit into the build - LED mirrors for bathrooms, wine fridge, lighting etc. Very impressed with them, great finish in the home. Also consider looking at The Listening Post to put your technology in, wifi, surround sound, indoor & outdoor sound systems - they were also highly recommended, and work with the builders/electricians during wiring.


----------



## Song_Si

*Hundreds face insurance doubt as provider quits*
MICHAEL WRIGHT
Last updated 05:00 30/12/2011

*Nearly 1000 Canterbury residents face having no earthquake insurance after tomorrow as their provider quits the New Zealand market.*

Ansvar Insurance is withdrawing its coverage after being swamped with more than $700 million in quake-related claims since September last year.

The company, which specialises in insuring churches and education and heritage buildings, has struggled to find affordable reinsurance since then.

It said in September this year that it would not offer quake insurance and would not renew cover after December 1.

Existing policies will expire tomorrow.

Ansvar reached a deal with Bridges Insurance Services, underwritten by Lumley Insurance, to take on some of its customers, but there is no guarantee Canterbury policyholders will get quake coverage. 

read more


----------

